# Marijuana Shisha



## anonymoushippy123 (Aug 24, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone had instructions to make marijuana shisha for hookah use .. i have heard of people just mixing the two but i was wondering if it is possible to make it with just weed and no tabbaco ... if you do know of a way to make some could you please include measurements .. thanks you!


----------



## JakeStoner (Aug 26, 2008)

I've used marijuana in a hookah before. I first tried it half and half and it was good, then I just used all marijuana and got stuck in my chair for about 2 hours. Just use weed it works very well.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 26, 2008)

Shisha is a very mild form of tobacco


----------



## gnetics (Aug 30, 2008)

it usually includes mollases or another type of sticky sweetener,and some form of fruit extract or puree along with the tabacoo from various regions...use google its your friend.


----------



## gnetics (Aug 30, 2008)

if ur too lazy here The Hookah Lounge How To Make Your Own Shisha hope that helps yah


----------



## 0849 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've made it with an 8th and used molases and honey.. Wasn't bad, got super couchlock, would probaby be awesome with a touch of blueberry jam.


----------



## anonymoushippy123 (Sep 7, 2008)

great thanks for the avice  but does anyone know if it would work with dried chocolate syryp rather than dried fruit?


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 14, 2011)

i am anti tobacco but into weed. so is it possible to make a mixture that will get you high? maybe mixing with herbal smoke?

JP


----------



## weedsterdoobbro (Jun 19, 2013)

Listen up kids. Take as much weed as you would like. Grind it up. You wanna grind it a whole lot for this one. Then you need to get pancake syrup. Not maple syrup, the expensive shit, but regular cheap fake pancake syrup. You throw in a tablespoon of PS with each gram of weed into your blender, and there you have it, delicious smelling shisha.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 19, 2013)

anonymoushippy123 said:


> i was wondering if anyone had instructions to make marijuana shisha for hookah use .. i have heard of people just mixing the two but i was wondering if it is possible to make it with just weed and no tabbaco ... if you do know of a way to make some could you please include measurements .. thanks you!


The simplest way is just to mix some weed or ground up hash/kief in with your regular shisha. 

Better way is to get an herbal (ie non tobacco type shisha) and mix it with your weed so you don't have to inhale any nicotine. The issue is that if you're taking deep hits of weed mixed with regular tobacco, you can overdose a bit on the nicotine. If you're otherwise healthy, this won't kill you, but this sort of nicotine poisoning is really unpleasant; you'll get really nauseous and wish you hadn't. 

Can you make your own?

Of course. Just grind up your weed then mix it with molasses or honey, glycerin, and any other flavoring agent you care to use (eg mashed up fruit, etc).


----------



## aisach (Aug 31, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Better way is to get an herbal (ie non tobacco type shisha) and mix it with your weed so you don't have to inhale any nicotine. The issue is that if you're taking deep hits of weed mixed with regular tobacco, you can overdose a bit on the nicotine. If you're otherwise healthy, this won't kill you, but this sort of nicotine poisoning is really unpleasant; you'll get really nauseous and wish you hadn't.


OMG - so true. I did not get nauseous, but my guts hurt soooo bad.


----------

